# One eyed one horned...



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pics of the makeup I did for my daughter's costume. It was her 5th bday and she wanted to be a one eyed one horned flying purple people eater....wife did the costume. I just want to say my girl was SOOOOOPER patient with a process and being 5 we could not do the full scale of makeup that would have been perfect...but I was pretty happy...especially for the first time playing with the airbrush makeup.

http://mortissanguineprojects.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww, how adorable! You did a great job on that.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Great job , I have 6 & 4 year old girls and I do their makeup. I use them to practice my airbrushing. I think girls enjoy the makeup process more than boys would.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How cute! I like the horn. Did she go around singing the song? Nice job on the airbrushed make-up, Mortissanquine.


----------



## dxh8r4life (Jun 25, 2009)

thats awesome!


----------

